
Google vs. Bing: Correlation Analysis of Ranking Elements - duck
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/google-vs-bing-correlation-analysis-of-ranking-elements
======
imp
My theory about alt text showing as correlated to higher ranking is that it's
a result of people optimizing their pages. SEOs have been saying to add alt
text for a while, and it's easy to do compared to changing URLs or a domain
name. It's hard to prove whether it's a cause or an effect, but my gut feeling
is it's an effect.

------
michaelcampbell
Lots of data there, I wish I were smart or educated enough to know what it
means. Totally unscientific of course, but I've not found Bing to be as good
for me. Then again, maybe I'm just more familiar with Google or they have
subtly influenced what I think I need to what they already provide.

------
doc-film
offline

~~~
imp
works for me

